# tutorial on smokey eye with smolder and black tied



## raphdiaz (Dec 2, 2005)

hi i need a tutorial on smolder and black tied.i'm not used to dealing with dark colors because if your not careful you'll look like a racoon.  thanks a million.


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raphdiaz* 
_hi i need a tutorial on smolder and black tied.i'm not used to dealing with dark colors because if your not careful you'll look like a racoon.  thanks a million._

 
theres several already on here, olivebuttercup has good ones.


----------



## raphdiaz (Dec 3, 2005)

i've seen her do it with knight divine but not the smolder.how would i start the application?


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 3, 2005)

wait smolder is the eye liner, did u want to apply the smolder on ur lids?


----------

